# Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?



## donlotis (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, vor meine geflochtene Schnur ca. 1,5 Meter monofile Schnur vorzuschalten. Obwohl dann ja ein Knoten in meiner Schnur ist (Schwachstelle) glaube ich, dass bei klarem Wasser/Wetter vorsichtige Fische eher anbeißen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und angelt schon länger auf diese Weise?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Forellenfreund (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

Hi Donlotis ... 

is zwar schon n bischen hier im Board drüber geschrieben worden aber da ich mich dafür zur Zeit auch sehr interessiert habe ich es mal hochgeholt. 

Ich war jetzt in den letzten 2 Wochen des öfteren an der Hamburger Kant fischen und habe mir da auch das mono vorschalten abgeschaut. 

Hebe sonst hier am Rhein immer dünnes sevenstrand vorgeschaltet. 

Aber das auch nur wegen der Muschelbänke und dem verschleiß meiner geflochtenen und nicht wegen Hechten.

In Hamburg wird großteils mit Amnesia ( 6,9 kg ) vorgeschaltet gefischt. 
Und das mit dem Uni to Uni Knoten der super hält !!

Mir wurde auch mitgeteilt das dies eine direktere Verbindung und somit bessere Fühlbarkeit des Bisses mit sich bringt als die mit Stahl und noknot.

Kann das wer bestätigen ?? 

Mir ist kein wirklicher Unterschied aufgefallen.


Aber ansonsten bringt das ganze nur Vorteile. Der Knoten hält echt spitze wenn man ca 8 Windungen bei der geflochtenen macht und 4 bei der Mono. 

Der Abrisspunkt beim Hänger ist immer am Köder da dessen Knoten die Schwachstelle ist .... bedeutet bei Hänger .. einfach abreißen und neu drannbinden bzw. neuen wirbel anbinden. Das kann man ca. 10 mal machen bevor man das Vorfach auswechseln muß.

Der ganze Mist mit Quetschhülsen Zange etc. fällt weg und die Sache ist auch viel günstiger. 

Dieses Amnesia Zeug ist allerdings glaube ich nichts für Hechte. 

Es ist auch kein Hard Mono...

Aber vielleicht kann mal jemand Klarheit schaffen was Amnesia eigentlich für eine Schnur ist und ob es vielleicht noch etwas besseres gibt das aber genauso einfach zu verarbeiten ist. Amnesia gibt es nämlich glaube ich schon ziemlich lange. 


Gruß 

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

Jo ich verwende auch ca 60-80 cm Mono vor dem Geflecht. Ebenso auch beim Pilken und kann sagen, dass es auf gar keinen Fall Nachteile hat!!!! Also ein dickes PRO!


----------



## sundfisher (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

Bei Hecht (Hart Mono) und Dorsch & Co. normales Monofil mache ich keinen Unterschied aus. Als Knoten verwende ich Mr. Albright (evtl. mit ein wenig Sekundenkleber). Ich wechsle das Vorfach (Knoten) nach jeder 5. Ausfahrt d.h. ich schneide ab und binde neu.


----------



## Hummer (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

Amnesia ist eine Vorfachschnur mit sehr geringem Memory (Kringel u.ä. entstehen erst gar nicht oder lassen sich durch einfaches "Ausstrecken" der Schnur beseitigen) und sehr guter Abriebfestigkeit. Da es relativ steif ist, wird es gerne beim Vorfachbau mit Seitenarmen eingesetzt - es verheddert sich nicht so leicht. Nachteil der Schnur ist die hohe Dehnung, weshalb sie als Schlagschnur beim Brandungsangeln wenig geeignet ist.

Bessere Fühlbarkeit der Bisse durch Monovorfach statt Stahl? Glaube ich nicht.

Ich fische geflochtene Schnur seit Jahren grundsätzlich mit Monovorfach (Fluocarbon, Hardmono, Normales Mono zum Spinnfischen/Gufieren bzw Amnesia für Brandungsvorfächer)
Vorteil: Geringere Scheuchwirkung und höhere Abriebfestigkeit gegenüber Geflecht.

Geeignete Knoten für die Verbindung von Geflochtener Schnur mit monofiler Sehne sind die genannten Uni-to-Uni sowie der Albrightknoten. Beide halten bombenfest, sind aber am Wasser unter erschwerten Bedingungen manchmal schwer zu binden.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

Seit ich mit geflochtener Schnur fische, und das sind nun schon einige Jahre, verwende ich IMMER ein Stück Monovorfach.
1. Ich glaube einfach, dass die Fische es dann weniger sehen.
2. es bietet einen gewissen 'Shock-Absorber-Faktor'.
3. Ich schone meine Geflochtene beim grundnahen Fischen
4. Ich bau mir so eine Sollbruchstelle ein
5. ich fühl mich besser dabei;-)

Ich verwende den J-Knot:
http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/fishing/article/0,12746,472807,00.html
ist einfach und gut!

LG

Stephan


----------



## Forellenfreund (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

@Hummer bzw. all....

Der Vorteil der Bisserkennung soll nicht am Material selber liegen sondern an der direkteren Verbindung durch einfaches Anknoten im Gegensatz zur noknot Verbindung bei Stahl... aber wie gesagt so wirklich aufgefallen ist mir nichts beim Biss. 


Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hummer (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*



> Der Vorteil der Bisserkennung soll nicht am Material selber liegen sondern an der direkteren Verbindung durch einfaches Anknoten im Gegensatz zur noknot Verbindung bei Stahl... aber wie gesagt so wirklich aufgefallen ist mir nichts beim Biss.



mmh, sollte man mal vergleichen, klingt aber ehrlich gesagt ein wenig esoterisch. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Forellenfreund (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

@Hummer ....

:m :m :m 

Da sagst Du was wahres ....  .. Muß dazu sagen das die Info aus dem Ladenlokal der Gummitanke kommt ... Ein bischen esoterisch kam mir das da wirklich vor .... |supergri |supergri 

Ein netter lustiger Mitarbeiter ( habe im Nachhinein erfahren das es Helge war ) hat mit mir noch ein wenig geschnackt vorm weiterfahren da es kurz vor Ladenschluß war ... Er wollte sich noch meine UBS ansehen  und da hat er meinen no knot gesehen und mich darauf hingewiesen. 

Er machte den Eindruck als hätte er wirklich Plan vom angeln. 

Steht auch original so in dem neuen Angelführer Hamburg bei der erklärten Zanderkant Montage ... Aber Helge ist dort auch auf jeder zweiten Seite abgebildet.... könnte sein das es da einen Zusammenhang gibt....  |supergri 


Gruß

Sven


----------



## HEWAZA (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> mmh, sollte man mal vergleichen, klingt aber ehrlich gesagt ein wenig esoterisch.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
#6 #6 #6 Aber glauben hilft Fangen#6 #6 #6 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## perchcatcher (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Mono-Vorfach bei geflochtener Schnur?*

Ich fische nur so allerdings verbinde ich die beiden Schnüre mit einen Doppelten-Grinnerknoten der hält super und bis jetzt noch nie gestört.


P.S Flour Carbon ist ein echter geheimtip bei sensiblen fischen.


MFG
Perchcatcher|bla:


----------

